# UPDATE-Listing removed by poster-Craigs list VA beach-Male golden 11months



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Someone shared this on facebook. I cant believe such a beautiful dog would be sold on craigslist. Someone in that area please get him so he doesn't end up in an even worse situation.

Looks like it was posted about 4 days ago, hopefully he's still around.

Golden retriever


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww, he's beautiful. 

I'm sure the local GR Rescues are aware of him but unfortunately they aren't able to buy dogs from people. The owners would have to agree to surrender him.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

They are only asking $150 adoption fee!?, could this be a scam? What a beautiful boy.

My daughter in-law lucked onto a beautiful Great Pyrenees 9 wk old pup. Dad loved the pup but mom wasn't too crazy about the giant fur ball so they put her up on Craigslist for $50 a week after they got her. Why they choose that breed with such a tiny back yard in a high end neighborhood is beyond me but she is a wonderful girl and happy to have all the critters and kids to be with... they have a small farm. 

We had a beautiful boy listed here where the seller was complaining about his dog getting into the stock pond and had to be bathed all the time... and it shed too much. My goodness, why don't people learn about the breed they choose!

Shoot I would take him if it weren't so far away. My girl would love someone to play with, my older girl is only good for a romp or two a day. So sad, hope he finds a home where he is appreciated and loved.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Just messaged these folks, as my mother's been looking as well and would be happy to take him. I'll update if I hear back!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rilelen said:


> Just messaged these folks, as my mother's been looking as well and would be happy to take him. I'll update if I hear back!


That's great, hope it works out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update-listing removed*

The ad has been removed by the poster, hope it means this boy found a great home.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

Not sure why it's a bad thing. I got my wonderful GR from a breeder off craiglist and am proud of it. Not everyone buys from a reputable breeder. I know many people who bought this way.


----------

